# New horse: what do you think?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is this the Cheenok foal you're importing?

I love his movement, his headset, he's just overall spectacular-looking.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> Is this the Cheenok foal you're importing?
> 
> I love his movement, his headset, he's just overall spectacular-looking.


Yeah, this is him. I don't know anything about his breeding as I know embarrassingly little about warmblood lines. I actually am not in love with his trot, though I think that might be me being picky.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i like the last fence... he throws his head around like: "did anyone see that?? did you guys see how awesome that was!?!?" haha!
he doesn't seem to have much of an opinion with the smaller fences. kinda' hangs a leg and doesn't get very square in front with the little stuff. but the bigger fences he's very active over. nice and tight in front with an active hind end.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^I noticed that too. I think he's bored with the smaller fences  I'll take a horse like that anyday! If I can be extremely nosy, what did you pay for him?


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

He's so cute! Look amazing for a greenie like he's really trying to be a good boy. I'm jealous, he looks great to me!!

Just curious, why are you importing? Since you aren't super into the bloodlines or anything - what's the appeal of an international horse? That is pure curiosity only because it seems like it would cost so much more! He's adorable though, I don't blame you!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Deerly said:


> He's so cute! Look amazing for a greenie like he's really trying to be a good boy. I'm jealous, he looks great to me!!
> 
> Just curious, why are you importing? Since you aren't super into the bloodlines or anything - what's the appeal of an international horse? That is pure curiosity only because it seems like it would cost so much more! He's adorable though, I don't blame you!


There's much better resale value on imported horses in my area. Most of the time people import them and then as soon as they hit the ground they charge more.

I'd rather not say what we are paying for him, but I think it's an excellent price for what he is.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

ah... i missed the part where he was a stallion. do you ride stallions normally? esp a five year old?? they're quite the handful!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Oxer said:


> ah... i missed the part where he was a stallion. do you ride stallions normally? esp a five year old?? they're quite the handful!


This one is a gelding, someone else is taking the stallion.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Not if you know how to handle them

Edit: oops, post directed at Oxer, posted at same time as OP


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

*"Cheenook the Holsteiner Stallion?"

posted this in a diff section. so i was just wondering. i'm not gonna' get into any debates about people riding stallions. however, i was simply asking because it changes quite a bit when you are importing a horse you don't know. a blood line you don't know. trainers you don't know. a young horse. that is a stud. LOOOTS of variables there. 
*


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Oxer said:


> *"Cheenook the Holsteiner Stallion?"
> 
> posted this in a diff section. so i was just wondering. i'm not gonna' get into any debates about people riding stallions. however, i was simply asking because it changes quite a bit when you are importing a horse you don't know. a blood line you don't know. trainers you don't know. a young horse. that is a stud. LOOOTS of variables there.
> *


That's his sire. I thought you were talking about my training post. We were looking at some stallions (which we would have had gelded there) before we found this one.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I just realize that the video says Cheenok and with my recent posting that could be confusing. Let me clarify. 
This is the currently unnamed gelding by the Holsteiner stallion Cheenook. Though I think we are naming him GQ.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He looks really interested in jumping. You can see at one point the person riding him at a trot sort of heads for a jump and the horse lifts his head and perks up. I saw how he looked like he was having fun over the big jumps too. He looked like he was saying "that was nothing".


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

ah! i understand now. thanks for clarifying that. So i suppose my ending opinion will be that he is going to get you around really well in the jumpers. esp the upper division stuff. however, he doesn't look like much of an upper division hunter to me. he's just very active and isn't square enough in front over the small stuff to have a nice Hunter round in the USEF rated shows. Beautiful guy though, for sure. quite talented!


----------



## VictoriasHeart (Nov 21, 2010)

good movement and i love his head se i think he'll make a great little jumper!!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Oxer said:


> ah! i understand now. thanks for clarifying that. So i suppose my ending opinion will be that he is going to get you around really well in the jumpers. esp the upper division stuff. however, he doesn't look like much of an upper division hunter to me. he's just very active and isn't square enough in front over the small stuff to have a nice Hunter round in the USEF rated shows. Beautiful guy though, for sure. quite talented!


I think you're right about the jumping, I hadn't really noticed that before. We'll be taking him over to 2'6"/2'9" hunters to get him use to flowers (which he's never seen before) and working up to the 3'6" A/Os. Hopefully he'll put more effort into them when he sees the flowers. Though, I'm pretty sure he won't put much effort into the 2'6" regardless.

Oh, and he passed the vetting this morning. They are sending the x-rays to our vet to review, but it looks like he's coming to America.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats!! Excited to see pics of him!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> Congrats!! Excited to see pics of him!


It'll be a while. He's not scheduled to leave for New York until sometime next week and they we have to wait a week for the quarantine. I'll post pictures as soon as I get some.

Oh, and I was wrong, he's a Hanoverian.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm jealous... if you ever want to get rid of him, feel free to call me!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

He came last night and I took a quick body shot. He's on a slight downward incline.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

gorgeous!! congrats!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

oh wow, I would kill for that guy! Lol!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats! He looks wonderful! More pics?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, you can see a few more picture in my "barn".

He looks so much like a pony we've been calling him a porse and I'm super happy with everything I've seen of his personality and ground manners. He seems to love turnout too, pranced around the field rearing a bucking before he finally started eating. 
Oh, and, his movement should improve! He's wearing pretty heavy steel shoes right and we're switching him to aluminum later this week.

We still haven't got on him, hopefully that will go well...


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh I love him! He moves well, and if his personality keeps up to par he should take you far Congrats on a gorgeous boy


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd love to see pics of him under saddle at his new home!!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He's beautiful, and he looks as if he has a great personality in the video!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for all the compliments!

We hand walked him around the property and he was perfect. The only thing he didn't seem to like was the hot pink hood my thoroughbred was wearing in the field... he took quite a look at that. We'll probably get on him tomorrow for a quick ride, but our ring is still getting treated for snow and he needs his teeth done immediately so it'll probably just be some walk/trot work, but I'll try and get some pictures up if I remember.


----------

